# bad time of year



## Guest (Oct 24, 2008)

Ok now i am sorry that i have to be the bearer of bad news ,, but folks it's that time agian ,, u know to put in the pink stuff and sit and dream of the spring and summer trips ,, well for most of us ,, u know what i am talking about (fulltimers ,, and GTS not included )  but anyway ,, how many out ther are doing the same or planning on winterizing in the next few months or days ,, i myself ,, will winterize after next weekend ,, or maybe before ,, (28 here on monday) but i was planning one more outting before i put it up ,, but that will be a wait and see ,,, ok enough of this ,, just a new thread to get u guy's up and going agian ,, since it will be a long and go no where winter      :approve:  :approve:  :approve:


----------



## C Nash (Oct 25, 2008)

Re: bad time of year

The pink stuffs still in the jug here Rod. Going into the 30s next week but that's not cole enough to hurt anything. Still hoping to get on the road soon anyway.  Maybe go down and stay wit Tex or Shadow :laugh: Now if I can just figure out which, out of the million, Dairy Queens Tex lives behind.   :laugh:    Maybe Shadow will pile all his hay around us so we want have to winterize   With as many Texans as we have on here now all of us should be able to winter in Texas unless they are in North texas.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Oct 25, 2008)

Re: bad time of year

My antifreeze is in the jug also.  I plan to use my trailer thru Christmas.  Lows have only gotten to the low 30's and like Nash says, that is not cold enough to hurt anything.  We usually stay like this for a while and that is what I am hoping for.  Monday here is going to be 70 with lows in mid 40's next week.   Good thru Halloween for sure!!


----------



## H2H1 (Oct 25, 2008)

Re: bad time of year

well it looks like we all still want to get out and keep the pink stuff in the jugs. We are thinking maybe going to Fort Wilderness at DW next month. And besides it hasn't gotten that cold yet to winterize yet. as always keep going and happy camping


----------



## elkhartjim (Oct 25, 2008)

Re: bad time of year

I hate to say this. I'm not sure I've seen "pink" stuff for sale in our area.


----------



## H2H1 (Oct 25, 2008)

Re: bad time of year

Jim you already in Texas?  well that means it not cold in your state Jim :laugh: JK, I know it get cold in Texas and you can find the pink stuff in Wall Mark


----------



## DL Rupper (Oct 25, 2008)

Re: bad time of year

Gee I think my water might taste bad if I do.    :bleh:  :approve:  :laugh:


----------



## elkhartjim (Oct 26, 2008)

Re: bad time of year

Actually Hollis, I'm at Oak mountain state park in Birmingham, AL.  Not the greatest state park but @ $19/night full hook ups not bad.  Have to admit Rod,  I did have to use the heat pumps last night. Did you see gas in Harlingen Tx was $1.98...regular.


----------



## H2H1 (Oct 26, 2008)

Re: bad time of year

Jim is that for real, 1.98 a gallon of gas? now we all could use that , say next spring when we start getting out again. Also you are about 100 miles from me come on over for awhile.


----------



## cwishert (Oct 26, 2008)

Re: bad time of year

We are not ready to winterize yet.  We just came back from the "beach"  Got a great tan!    What a great weekend!  Rod I keep telling you to come on down.  No antifreeze needed  yet :bleh:  The only bad thing about the whole weekend besides having to come home is that I used two pounds of shrimp and only caught 5 fish.    I took pictures of some stuff and asked John to take pictures of me fishing and then of my two fish that I caught at the same time but he only got the top of my head and did not get anything looking like fish. :disapprove:   I have to give him photography lessons.    I hope that we will have many weekends left before we have to cover up and winterize.


----------



## rjf7g (Oct 27, 2008)

Re: bad time of year

I will winterize my park trailer on Sunday as my seasonal campground is closing up for the winter.  I will keep my class C going for a while, though.  We're going to camp in it at the closed campground in early November, then we will camp in it again over Thanksgiving, and quite possibly again over Winter Break unless it snows before then.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 27, 2008)

Re: bad time of year

Use our trailer year round here.. No need to winterize. Come on over Chelse. If  things work out for us we will follow you back east on our way to see Rod and Ken. Maybe catch Archer if he hasn't already went back home. Want to spend the summer in Maine if I get to retire.  

 Carol, should have came to the casino with us. Did well on the Caribbean Stud and Pai Gow tables. Hit one jack pot on the slots that gave me some play money !! :bleh:


----------



## C Nash (Oct 27, 2008)

Re: bad time of year

Wow, Shadow must have really hit the jackpot  .  Going to retire and go to Maine :laugh:


----------



## Steve H (Oct 27, 2008)

RE: bad time of year

We already used the "pink stuff" simply because the temps can change so drastically almost overnight here. Still, we think nothing of flushing it out for a good weekend of weather. Been really nice here the past couple of days. Temps in the 60's during the day but freezes at night.


----------



## cwishert (Oct 28, 2008)

Re: bad time of year

Butch you really know how to hurt a person! :disapprove:  :laugh: But I will be at the casino on Nov. 22, we are going for John's birthday.  We did enjoy a great weekend though.  Beautiful weather with very few neighbors on the beach.  Not good fishing though.  And hey that jackpot you won on the slots that was supposed to be mine remember I said "play a machiine for me" :clown:


----------



## ARCHER (Oct 28, 2008)

Re: bad time of year

Hey Butch, I bet Shirley took your winnings and left you with a couple dollars to play the penny slots to keep you out of trouble......  :bleh:  :laugh:


----------



## Shadow (Oct 28, 2008)

Re: bad time of year

Didn't win that much Chelse. But if I can get the market to rally for a few more days my plan may work out.  

Carol, Which one Y'all going to ?  We are headed back Thanksgiving weekend.

Mike, you are so right. She hung me up by my ankles and took all the cash   
She didn't find the poker chips thou!! :bleh:


----------



## DL Rupper (Oct 28, 2008)

Re: bad time of year

Eat your hearts out.  Heading for Vegas tomorrow and then on to Laughlin, NV.     :bleh:  :approve:  The only problem is that I'm the proud new owner of a Atwood 6 gal 115 V/DSI propane water heater ($800 installed).  Guess I'll be playing the penny slots :laugh:


----------



## Shadow (Oct 29, 2008)

Re: bad time of year

Change of plans    Think I'm headed west to hang out with DL :laugh:  :bleh:


----------



## cwishert (Oct 29, 2008)

Re: bad time of year

Hey Butch we will be at Coushatta on the 22nd which is the weekend before Thanksgiving.  John's birthday is the 21st but he does not like to travel at night so we will leave early Saturday morning and take the back way to Coushatta up 12.  Long road with very little on it but it beats going through where they are working on the road right now between 10 and Kinder.  My son and his girlfriend have decided to try thier luck too! I can't wait    You all know how I am when I get excited about going somewhere :clown:   I wanted to stay at Delta Downs but they won't give me any kind of break on the hotel room.  If I have to pay $250 for a room what do I have to gamble with??? :disapprove:  
 I think everyone should plan to head to Vegas next June to help celebrate John & my 25th anniversary   :laugh:


----------



## H2H1 (Oct 29, 2008)

Re: bad time of year

Well speaking of the pink stuff, I just put the cover on my MH. I has gotten a little cool lately around 34 at night. Now I know water not going to freeze at that temp, but just getting her ready for the cold stuff. Sometime around end of Nov or DEC I'll put the pink stuff. Dang I hate winter and not being able to travel. Although we are lucky winter not that long, the real cold weather come about Jan thru end of Mar. I guess I will have just have deal with it.


----------

